# custom rates for Texas 2010



## mike (Jan 4, 2010)

Just wanted to see what custom rates are going to do this year for bailing.
Im looking at 2.00 bail for small squars and 25 for 5x5 rounds.
like to hear your ideas.

thanks Mike


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

mike said:


> Just wanted to see what custom rates are going to do this year for bailing.
> Im looking at 2.00 bail for small squars and 25 for 5x5 rounds.
> like to hear your ideas.
> 
> thanks Mike


Mike i guess that includes cutting and raking with those prices right.
THOMAS


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I price each trip seperate. mowing $15, teding or raking $6, square bale $0.75 on ground, $0.25load or unload,round bale $9 picking up depends on distance and ease.


----------



## mike (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes thats cutting and raking, thanks Thomas for asking

mike


----------



## Customfarming (Oct 8, 2009)

22.50 for 4x5.5 round bales 2 bale per acre minimum, 15 for 3x3x8 bales 3 bale/acre minimum both cut rake bale, tedding and preservative is extra, 10 to bale round or square if already raked, 14 for mowing per acre, 15 mowing and merging per acre for silage, 17 an acre for sorghum with merging. mow with two triple mowers with merger belts 28' width and rake with 28' rake.


----------

